# Animal Crossing plushie!



## simfan96 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hello everyone! I wanted to share my recent find online! I found my all-time favorite kitty cat best friend, Mitzi in a plush form!! She's so cute and I love her!




Needless to say, my childhood dream is achieved. I've looked for one for so long! I even changed her dress in Pocket Camp and New Leaf to match her plush's dress!  Does anybody else have other types of Animal Crossing plushies or perhaps the same? If you have pictures to share I'd love to see them!


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 12, 2018)

Congratulations for this amazing found! She really looks adorable!

Unfortunately, I don't own any Animal Crossing plushies, however, I always wanted a Whitney
plushie. But whenever I found one online, it's either already sold or it's too expensive. Maybe
I will have luck one day and find one. I'm in general a fan of Animal Crossing merchandise and
hope they will make more plushies of other villagers in the future.


----------



## simfan96 (Mar 12, 2018)

Merrie said:


> Congratulations for this amazing found! She really looks adorable!
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't own any Animal Crossing plushies, however, I always wanted a Whitney
> plushie. But whenever I found one online, it's either already sold or it's too expensive. Maybe
> ...



Thank you so much for your kind words! I know Whitney was released as part of merchandise for the Animal Crossing Movie. I hope you can find your own Whitney plush! I totally agree with you though about how expensive and scarce some of these plushies are. I'm looking for a Tangy plush now and they are hardly ever available or sell at insanely high prices! (We're talking around $200+)

Yes, they definitely need to make more AC plushes of other animal villagers! It would be amazing to own a Purrl, Ankha, or Merry plush, plus if they did something like this for a larger variety of villagers I think they'd sell like hot cakes! Hopefully with their next 
game release they will create and release a whole new line of plushies


----------



## Gashlycrumb (Mar 12, 2018)

I know a Kiki plush exists. I have never seen one for sale though, and I'm afraid of the price it would be if I did.

Congrats on your find though, she's super cute! 

I wish Nintendo made plushies of all the villagers too. I'd even love it if they made like, blind box type figures of them. There's almost no readily available merch for Animal Crossing and I feel like it's such a missed opportunity.


----------



## simfan96 (Mar 12, 2018)

Gashlycrumb said:


> I know a Kiki plush exists. I have never seen one for sale though, and I'm afraid of the price it would be if I did.
> 
> Congrats on your find though, she's super cute!
> 
> I wish Nintendo made plushies of all the villagers too. I'd even love it if they made like, blind box type figures of them. There's almost no readily available merch for Animal Crossing and I feel like it's such a missed opportunity.



Thank you so much!

I'd absolutely love to have a Kiki plush! I've wanted one of those since I was a kid too, I remember seeing it on a merchandise list site archived, no sale or anything. The smaller keychain plush of her I saw went up for sale at around $80 which is definitely expensive for the smaller key-chain form! I hope you can find a Kiki plush!

I totally agree with the all villager format for the plushies. I would buy so many of them, it's crazy! They did make a different line of plushes per every new major game in the series such as the Gamecube, Wild World, City Folk, and New Leaf. So if they are making and announce Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Switch I'd love to see if they'd release a new plush line for that game as well!

There are so many cute and loveable characters in the game, who wouldn't buy them?! I can definitely see Nintendo making a big profit from that!


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 12, 2018)

You'd think you could find cheap but good quality plushies out there that were made by someone?


----------



## simfan96 (Mar 13, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> You'd think you could find cheap but good quality plushies out there that were made by someone?



I've done some looking around and I have found some creators online who have pretty high quality plushies! Most of them are on Etsy and they look really good.

I've seen one person made really cool crochet plushies of Bob, Ankha, and Pietro! I've even seen another one who would make custom-made plushies by request and they look very high quality. They go for around $50-65 though.

Oh well, I just gotta save some cash away to fulfill my dream for AC plushies. hahaha In all honesty it kinda inpsires me to learn how to sew and create my own plushies!


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 20, 2018)

Mitzi is too cute, congrats on finding her!  I’d love a plush of Lily but I’m sure if there is one, it’s ungodly expensive haha.


----------



## Weiland (Mar 20, 2018)

That's so cuuuuute omg!!!

I have Isabelle (summer suit), Tom Nook (NL), Kapp'n, and Porter -- which my friend Beth mailed to me before we stopped talking; I look at it sometimes and just miss her sooo much.


----------



## Liz_kit (Mar 20, 2018)

Mitzi is sooo cute and id love one of Marshall!


----------



## simfan96 (Mar 20, 2018)

LaBelleFleur said:


> Mitzi is too cute, congrats on finding her!  I’d love a plush of Lily but I’m sure if there is one, it’s ungodly expensive haha.



Thank you so much!!  I unfortunately don't think they have an official Lily plush, she'd be so cute in plush form though. But I do know that many people online have made their own, some of them look really good and most of them are on Etsy if you're looking for them, unfortunately you're right about the cost too.  Luckily not nearly as much as the official Gamecube plushies though, depending on where you're looking. I hope you can find yourself Lily plush! 



Weiland said:


> That's so cuuuuute omg!!!
> 
> I have Isabelle (summer suit), Tom Nook (NL), Kapp'n, and Porter -- which my friend Beth mailed to me before we stopped talking; I look at it sometimes and just miss her sooo much.



Thank you so much!!  The Isabelle plushies I've found are absolutely so adorable! I hear they even have a giant 20"+ version of her! Those are all really cool plushies you have! I hope you and your friend can reconnect again soon btw 



Liz_kit said:


> Mitzi is sooo cute and id love one of Marshall!



Thank you so much!!  I've found a couple of handmade Marshall plushies online on Etsy, and they really look good! Some kinda get pretty expensive unfortunately.  I hope you can find yourself a Marshall plush


----------



## Valzed (Mar 20, 2018)

Your Mitzi is adorable! I love her dress! I have Isabelle (Winter Outfit) & K.K. Slider (on the log?). I'd love an Ankha or Molly plush. They're my 2 most favorite villagers. Congrats on your adorable new friend!

Edit: So guess who's camping in my tent in ACNL? Mitzy! Too funny!


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Mar 20, 2018)

That looks amazing! I wish I could get some haha. Just can't find any and I'm not talented enough to make them


----------



## simfan96 (Mar 21, 2018)

Valzed said:


> Your Mitzi is adorable! I love her dress! I have Isabelle (Winter Outfit) & K.K. Slider (on the log?). I'd love an Ankha or Molly plush. They're my 2 most favorite villagers. Congrats on your adorable new friend!
> 
> Edit: So guess who's camping in my tent in ACNL? Mitzy! Too funny!



Thank you so much!!  I think she's wearing Bluebear's dress when I bought her, but I really like it probably better than the original she wears! I still have her in New Leaf matching her plush version :Blush: I don't know if I've ever seen the K.K. Slider plush on the log. Both of them sound really cool though! I think I need to get myself an Isabelle plush now hahaha! I hope that you can find yourself an Ankha and Molly, both of them are amazing characters! I just wish Nintendo made more of the plushies especially for these characters, they would be so cute! I know I saw an Ankha and Molly on Etsy, they are kinda pricey though from what I've seen unfortunately. I do hope you can get your own Ankha and Molly! 

That is too funny that Mitzi is camping out at your New Leaf town, talk about a coincidence! 



EvilPika123 said:


> That looks amazing! I wish I could get some haha. Just can't find any and I'm not talented enough to make them



Thank you! I love her! Same here, that is one thing I'd love to do is create my own plushies, I just lack the talent and supplies to do so. lol I hope you can find your own AC plushies!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 21, 2018)

I love Animal Crossing stuffies!  I actually have a Fauna one from Amazon and a Marshal one that my Grandma made me.


----------



## simfan96 (Mar 21, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I love Animal Crossing stuffies!  I actually have a Fauna one from Amazon and a Marshal one that my Grandma made me.



That's an awesome plush collection you have! I totally agree, I love them too! I saw the Fauna one before online, and to be honest I would love a plush of her too, she looks really cute! That's really cool your grandma made you your own Marshal, I bet it looks really nice!  I wish I had enough talent to make some cute AC plushies!


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 23, 2018)

Cute! My favorite favorite villager (Sally) has an item, But it's a keychain.
I've been trying to get one from Amazon, but the picture looks fake..


----------



## simfan96 (Mar 23, 2018)

AccfSally said:


> Cute! My favorite favorite villager (Sally) has an item, But it's a keychain.
> I've been trying to get one from Amazon, but the picture looks fake..



Thank you! I didn't even know that existed for Sally, so that's really cool! She's an awesome villager, I had her in my Gamecube town back when her name used to be Hazel lol. I think they may be official, as I looked it up online and it looks like it may be real as it's part of a New Leaf keychian set! They have some on Ebay too if you're not too sure about Amazon, nonetheless I hope you can find yourself your own Sally!


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 23, 2018)

AccfSally said:


> Cute! My favorite favorite villager (Sally) has an item, But it's a keychain.
> I've been trying to get one from Amazon, but the picture looks fake..



There is a Sally keychain, which is made by Takara Tomy Arts, officially licensed by Nintendo 
and also part of a set. Here is a pic of her and the others from the set:


Spoiler



View attachment 215450
Found on this site: http://www.animeraro.com/ancrjuoutmac.html



Does the one you saw on Amazon looked like the one here on this pic? If so, she might be
real then. Otherwise, I don't know if there are any other Sally keychains. :/


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 23, 2018)

Plankton said:


> There is a Sally keychain, which is made by Takara Tomy Arts, officially licensed by Nintendo
> and also part of a set. Here is a pic of her and the others from the set:
> 
> 
> ...



This is how the Amazon one looks like and it doesn't look anything like that one.


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 23, 2018)

AccfSally said:


> This is how the Amazon one looks like and it doesn't look anything like that one.
> View attachment 215454



Yeah, that's unfortunately a cheap fake one. :/ While I was looking for Animal Crossing keychains in 
general, I found a offer of a original Sally keychain on eBay for 7$. If there are not any other offers 
on Amazon, I guess eBay is a good place to look for. Or maybe looking for any online shops which 
selling video game merchandise. That's what I do when I'm looking for something specific. Maybe
there are some shops which still selling those keychains?


----------



## simfan96 (Mar 23, 2018)

AccfSally said:


> This is how the Amazon one looks like and it doesn't look anything like that one.
> View attachment 215454



Now that I compare the two keychains (the amazon one with the real merchandise picture) you can tell it's fake unfortunately due to there being no hair on Sally as well as the way the keychain part of the figure is. There's one on eBay that I found right now with the listing "Animal Crossing New Leaf Mascot Collection Part2 Key Chain SALLY Nintendo Game." If you don't get that one, I'd definitely keep my eyes on eBay, they always seem to give the best results. You can save the search results and get notifications whenever something new is listed. That's how I got my Mitzi plush, and a great deal on an NFC reader!


----------

